# Snow Geese Pushing Out



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Most of the birds pushed out of the NW part of the state between Friday night to Saturday afternoon. I made a trek down to the central part of the state to my backup area that was full on Friday and it was empty...not a goose.

Lots of birds in the stratosphere and I heard the same reports from others who were observing the sky.

I'd be interested to hear how far south the birds pushed, if anyone notices a big jump in numbers down south please post up!


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

In northeast NE saw and heard them from Sat. afternoon to Sunday, along with some of their mallard friends


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Talked with a customer in Desoto, Kansas today. He told me that a bunch of Snow Geese had just arrived over the weeekend.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Had bunches flying in MO all weekend....


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

The end is near even in southern N. Dak. Birds were heading south on the way to work and with 8 degrees coming the end is coming real fast.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I was home this past weekend and I saw thousands and thousands of geese! I really don't think that they are going anywhere, at least not around my area. They are tough and they will stay as long as their water doesn't freeze up. There is so much food for them that they have no reason to leave. I think this thanksgiving weekend is going to be killer. As long as we get some cloud cover and some wind. Sunny days are no good for snows. Good luck to all.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Sat night NE Nebraska the sky was packed at 2am when I was loading up the decoy trailer. I MEAN PACKED! Everywhere you looked over the city lights all you could see was white. I thought it was spring. They all moved south of us here too. They didnt stick around.

We will get em in the spring!

RIGHT KEITH! :beer:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Almost all the snows are gone from SW of DL. Still good numbers of honkers and ducks but they will puch out soon as well.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Heard a report yesterday of a buttload of birds in my area, find out tonight. Once they get in those rolled corn fields i think it will take a snow storm to push them out, or cold days to go along with the nights.


----------

